# Tank advice please



## pandp (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

I'm just looking for a bit of info. I currently run a tropical set up, 260 litre Juwel bow front. My daughter loves the tank and her favorite fish being the male fighter. Her 8th birthday is coming up soon and although my partner has bought her lots of girlie things, i have gone out and got my daughter a small 20 litre starter tank. On her birthday i plan to take her out and let her choose what she wants. What i would like to know is -

I was planning on taking water from my tank to add to this tank so to boost it and get it ready, is that okay?

When i take her out i know she will want her own fighter fish. What else and how many fish can go in this tank keeping in mind the small size? 

I do have a heater so heating will not be a problem.

If tropical is not a good idea in this size of tank, should i just go with cold water.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you
Paul


----------



## pandp (Aug 28, 2013)

Probably answered my own question but after reading various articles on the net it would seem the fighter fish would be ideal on it's own in the tank. I do have one in my setup and have for quite a while, he appears to be happy amongst my plecs, clown loach etc.

I think she may be wanting more than one fish but limited with the size.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi there!

Im afraid you would be very limited with a 20L tank. Many fishkeepers would balk at the idea of keeping even a single fish in a tank that small. Really, we do recommend an absolute minimum of 30L for even a single fish.

That said, although still not ideal, you may just be able to get away with keeping a single betta is that tank, as long as the filtration is good, and you do weekly water changes. I think a betta is really the only fish anyone would recommend for that size tank. It may be a better idea to either A: take this tank back and get a bigger one, or B: get some shrimp instead, which would be ideal in a tank that size, and children may also enjoy.

Also, just so you know, when you set the tank up, adding water from your larger tank will have next to no effect in the maturation process due to very little bacteria being held in the water column. Instead, if you take the filter media out of your big tank, and give the sponges a few squeezes into the new tank, that would give the whole thing a jump start. It will make the water messy for a while, but that mess is full to bursting of all the bacteria the tank needs!

Hope this helps, and good luck with the tanks!
Fishy


----------



## pandp (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,
Thank you for your reply. I totally understand where you are coming from with the size, i was quite surprised to see much smaller beta tanks for sale whilst looking around. I may have to re think this as i am also limited for space in my daughters bedroom.
Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## Spiderrr (Oct 28, 2014)

The small betta tanks in the market are death trap in my opinion, wild betta fish in their habitat live in thousands of gallons water puddles.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I've got a tiny tank and it's been quite successful. Two tetras, guppy and a name escapes me. Very healthy and active and been going over a year no problems. I would say though it took a while to settle but it's great. Lots of plants to to keep the water good and take care to feed only tiny amounts of food.


----------

